# Black & Decker Router Setup in Table



## JRyals (Nov 17, 2014)

This is real newbie question. So I apologize in advance. I have an old 1/2 horsepower Black & Decker router (model 7612 type 1) which I want to mount into a Black & Decker router table (model 76-401). I can't find my manual and can't figure out how to mount it. Most of the discussions on this forum deal with routers which are screwed to a base plate on the table. It does not appear that this router and table work that way. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone knows where I can get a user's manual for the router and table, that would be appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hard to give any advice without a photo*

Is it like this?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

it looks like it uses "router clamps" on the underside to hold the router base in place. Look up replacement parts and you will see a diagram that shows one clamp. I suspect you will need 3 or 4. Probably not that hard to fabricate if they are missing from yours


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like you are SOL on the table parts.
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/blackdecker-76-401-type-1-router-table.html

At one time, I had a table similar to that. Not very useful.

An upgrade that would be very useful is the Harbor Freight model. Affordable for a hobbyist. I outgrew it and built my own table that was larger and put a Bosch 1617 under it.


----------



## JRyals (Nov 17, 2014)

*Router Table Manual*

Thanks for all your replies and I have considered all your suggestions. Even though I am not missing any parts, I looked up parts to see if I could find a diagram that would tell me how to use the clamps to hold the router to the table. I also looked at the table at Harbor Freight. I'm not sure my router would work for that table. What I really need is a manual for the table or a video showing how to attach the router to the table. Any help with this would be appreciated. Also, below is a picture of the table


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

JRyals said:


> Thanks for all your replies and I have considered all your suggestions. Even though I am not missing any parts, I looked up parts to see if I could find a diagram that would tell me how to use the clamps to hold the router to the table. I also looked at the table at Harbor Freight. I'm not sure my router would work for that table. What I really need is a manual for the table or a video showing how to attach the router to the table. Any help with this would be appreciated. Also, below is a picture of the table


The diagram I linked to shows the bolt, wing nut and clamp (#18) that is used to literally clamp the router base to the underside of the table. Usually takes three of these. That is the way my router mounts to the underside of my Grizzly 1023 RLW table saw router extension table.

The Harbor Freight table I linked to includes the router. Mine was hard wired s it was dedicated to the table use only.

Hope this helps.
Mike

Edit: It may be too close up to get a good idea, but I added a picture of the router base attached to my table saw. That clamp thing (your part #18) is what you need.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Hmmm, have you turned your router table over and looked at the underside of the table top? You should see the clamps. If you aren't missing any parts, they should be there. Should be pretty obvious. Otherwise, you will see holes where they should go. 

MT, I have the same saw and have yet to use the router wing. Not a big fan of the clamp approach.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I have the same table my clamps look like this.


----------



## rickyalexander1931 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have the same table and cannot for the life of me find replacement clamps. Any suggestions on where I could find this or similar? Or even key words that I could use to narrow my search? I tried looking by part no but all seem to be discontinued. Also no luck on ebay.


----------

